
A startup is building computer chips using real neurons - rbanffy
https://fortune.com/2020/03/30/startup-human-neurons-computer-chips/
======
felixhummel
This reminds me of the anime Psycho Pass. I would recommend it to anyone who
is fascinated by this kind of tech and likes to watch dystopia.

